# Ingrandire partizione reiser (verso l'inizio)

## xoen

Premesso che ho cercato sul forum, ho trovato un sacco di post...molti del tutto "inutili", e li ho letti...

Premesso che sono le 3.11 del mattino...

Allora ecco com'è combinato il mio bell'HD da 120 GB :

```

/hda1   NTFS

/hda2   ReiserFS

/hda3   SWAP

```

Siccome praticamente windows non lo uso più, e siccome mi sto sempre più trasferendo a Gentoo..Avrei bisogno di più spazio, spazio che prima mi serviva su windows ma ora mi serve su GNU/Linux, quindi vorrei ridurre la partizione NTFS e aumentare quella ReiserFS.

Il *problema* non sono gli strumenti da utilizzare...ma bensì...

Dubbio : Se riduco hda1 e allargo hda2...e tutto va bene, c'è altro che dovrei sapere? C'è qualcos'altro da fare? O il sistema non si accorgera di nulla? Cioè, io penso che a "lui" non freghi niente di com'è partizionato il mio disco, dovrebbe riferirsi alle partizioni dapprima come /dev/hda2, ecc...e poi come mount-point, ma tutto questo lo penso io, mi sbaglio? Posso tranquillamente fare tutte le modifiche che voglio (ridimenzionare, modificare l'inizio della partizione) senza che "lui" se ne accorga (purchè non scambi le partizioni)?

Cioè, *visivamente*, posso modificare il partizionamento così :

```

PRIMA

-------------------------------

|   hda1        | hda2 | hda3 |

-------------------------------

DOPO

-------------------------------

| hda1 |          hda2 | hda3 |

-------------------------------

```

Senza che il sistema si accorga minimamente che è successo *qualcosa*?

----------

## emix

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Senza che il sistema si accorga minimamente che è successo *qualcosa*?

 

Esattamente. Se riesci a ridurre NTFS e ad ingrandire Reiserfs non devi fare nient'altro.

----------

## xoen

Approposito di ReiserFS, lo spazio da dargli sarebbe prima della partizione ReiserFS, quindi ridimenzionerei "allungando" verso l'inizio del disco (il tutto semplificando...), in teoria all'inizio ora ci sono dati, cioè tutto questo può creare qualche problema?

 *emix wrote:*   

> Esattamente. Se riesci a ridurre NTFS e ad ingrandire Reiserfs non devi fare nient'altro.

 

Era proprio come pensavo...però sai chiedere non costa niente, inoltre discutere è sempre costruttivo, inotre...partizionare è sempre una cosa delicata (Non così delicata come vorrebbero far credere però)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Da quanto ne so io è impossibile cambiare l'inizio di una partizione reiserfs...

secondo me ti conviene ridimensionare l'ntfs con tool tipo partitionmagic, poi fai un bel targizzippone della tua partizione reiserfs, la elimini e la ricrei come vuoi te, poi scompatti il targizzippone nella tua nuova partizione   :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

targizzippone me lo segno. Suona troppo bene.

Cmq si effettivamente io ho dovuto fare così perchè reiserFS non riesce a spostare i primi blocchi.

sob!

----------

## gutter

Anche a me risulta che sia impossibile spostare l'inizio di una partizione reiser. 

Prima di cominciare fatti un bel backupp dei dati  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Era proprio come pensavo...però sai chiedere non costa niente, inoltre discutere è sempre costruttivo

 

Si soprattutto per chi come me legge queste discussioni...   :Laughing: 

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> Era proprio come pensavo...però sai chiedere non costa niente, inoltre discutere è sempre costruttivo 
> 
> Si soprattutto per chi come me legge queste discussioni...  

 

Tutto questo è davvero molto costruttivo, sopratutto per me che sono nella mer*a  :Wink: 

Allora se ad esempio usassi Partition Magic(TM,(R),(C),(C),(CCO),(CCÒ)), riducessi hda1 ed allargassi hda2 (ReiserFS) in modalità pacioccoso ON avrei problemi?A causa di questa simpaticissima feature di ReiserFS?

----------

## xoen

Per rimanere in tema simpatia/allegria/ottimismo/gianni posto l'output di df :

```

aras xoen $  df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda2              15G   15G  6,3M 100% /

/dev/hda1             100G   96G  3,7G  97% /mnt/win

none                  378M     0  378M   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## comio

io sono dell'idea che è meglio fare un tar, cancellare la partizione e ricrearla...

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

 *comio wrote:*   

> io sono dell'idea che è meglio fare un tar, cancellare la partizione e ricrearla...
> 
> ciao 

 

15 GB di tar...sarebbe il tar più grosso della mia vita (fin ora...)

Comunque non mi convince come soluzione...allora faccio il tar..dove lo metto?sull'NTFS...ok...poi ridimenziono...ma lo spazio dove lo trovo? che già sono alle strette...boh...ma non ho capito qual'è il problema di ReiserFS?

Allora ora dovrebbe essere così :

```

------------------------

| IGNOTO       |DATI   |

------------------------

```

Dopo sarebbe così :

```

------------------------

| IGNOTO  |     DATI   |

------------------------

```

Ma è così problematico?

----------

## gutter

In usa sola parola: SI

----------

## xoen

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In usa sola parola: SI

 

E in più parole?

----------

## Lestaat

ReiserFS è strutturato ad albero anche fisicamente, la root deve essere per forza all'inizio e li dentro ci descrive anche il "disegno" del disco.

Se lo sposti deve riscrivere il disegno altrove e con una configurazione diversa da quella che aveva prima andando quindi a riscriverlo (dire formattare è equivalente)...

I tool tentano (o tentavano almeno fino a qualche tempo fa) di fare il tutto senza perdita di dati usando megafile temporanei di appoggio in partizioni sicure o cmq mantenendoli in parti del disco che non avrebbere risentito della riscrittura. Ho tentato varie vole ma senza successo. La riscrittura del filesystem è una cosa particolarmente delicata nell'architettura reiser, è per questo che dopo i dischi volano  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *emix wrote:*   

> Se riesci a ridurre NTFS e ad ingrandire Reiserfs ...

 

Meno male che ho messo il "se"  :Laughing:  In effetti andando a leggere un po' di documentazione puoi solo toccare l'estremo destro della partizione. A questo punto mi sa che ti conviene fare uno stage4 e ripristinare il tutto dopo aver ricreato il filesystem.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a sto punto ti tocca...chiedi in prestito per un pome un HD ad uno dei tuoi amici cugghiuns [molto divertente il sito, davvero, m son fatte 4 sane risate  :Laughing:   :Laughing: ] e vai di targizzone [aka stage4]. Una cosa, se segui le info sullo stage4 fai prima delle piccole prove e leggi sia tutto il 3d presente nel forum italiano che nel gentoo-wiki, meglio esser sicuri prima di accorgersi, a sistema  ripristinato che manca qualche cosa  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ...chiedi in prestito per un pome un HD ad uno dei tuoi amici cugghiuns [molto divertente il sito, davvero, m son fatte 4 sane risate  ]
> 
> 

 

 :Wink:  ... Dovrei aggiornarlo (XHTML+CSS)

Possibile Soluzione 1:

*) Riduco hda1

*) Uso un LiveCD

*) Creo una ext3 tra le attuali hda1 e hda2 (Rendendo Gentoo non avviabile come prima)

*) copio con cp -a tutto dalla partizione ReiserFS alla partizione ext3(la nuova hda2) (Questo funge con i device e tutto senza fare casini?)

(*) (La partizione di swap originariamente era hda3, ora sarebbe hda4(?!), hda3 temporaneamente sarebbe quella ReiserFS, ecco ora mi chiedo, devo aggiornare fstab (oltre al cambiare il tipo di filesystem di hda2?) anche se questo partizionamento è temporaneo per evitare casini (non lo so, che prova a montare la reiser come swap, o che non trova la swap, boh...)?)

*) Mi chrutto nella futura / e riscrivo LILO nell'MBR

*) Elimino la Reiser, e allargo la ext3

Possibile Soluzione 2:

*) Spostamenti vari di dati per ritrovarmi un backup sull'NTFS

*) Modifiche varie al partizionamento per ritrovarmi hda1 e hda2 a 60GB

*) Filesystem di hda2 portato a ext3 (Penso che avrò meno *problemi* di questo tipo così, o faccio male? Per il resto non mi sono trovato male con Reiser, anche se io non me ne intendo comunque)

*) Reinstallare gentoo da Stage1, usando quando serve i *vecchi* file di configurazione (quanto tempo per ritornare operativo? mi serve sempre il computer...vabbè che in effetti si può sempre usare *suppergiù*!)

*) Copiare i dati utili dal backup...

Consigli? Opinioni? Ho detto qualche ca**ata? Ditemi tutto...

----------

## Lestaat

Secondo me se aggiungi una partizione reiserFS tra la prima e la seconda partizione

```

|hda1 | hda2 (nuova) | hda3 vecchia | hda4 swap |

```

ci copi l'intera hda3 

cancelli hda3 e allarghi hda2 verso destra

forse si fa prima no?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao mi allego a questo post perchè ho un problemino simile...giorni fa facendo un df -h sul disco del mio laptop ho notato questo...

```
Gentoo luca # df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/hda4              13G   12G  678M  95% /

none                  244M     0  244M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda2             7,7G  9,6M  7,4G   1% /boot

```

partizione di /boot di ben 7,7 GB  :Question:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ora non me ne sono mai accorto e in effetti sarebbe più utile far passare quei 7,4 GB inutilizzati su /hda4 che è un po' stipata...

Ora se non ho capito male l'unica soluzione "sicura" è fare un bel "stage4" ripartizionare da livecd e  reinstallare tutto dal backup.

Oppure esistono sloluzioni più "rapide" ?

Grazie mille (ho estremo bisogno di quello spazio...)

Ciao

----------

## unz

ma se invece riduci la ntfs e poi crei una nuova partizione, reiserfs o ext3 come ti pare, e ci monti sopra che ne so ... /usr o /var che sono le cartelle più pesanti?

----------

## earcar

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> *

 

quoto tutto!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@Ghostraider

Ti conviene ridimensionare la prima partizione, ridurla a un centinaio di mega ed usarla come nuova /boot

Forse effettivamente ti conviene fare un backup di tutto e rifare daccapo la tabella delle partizioni.... (magari già che ci sei crea anche una /home separata, che è parecchio più utile che avere una /boot separata imho)

----------

## xoen

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Secondo me se aggiungi una partizione reiserFS tra la prima e la seconda partizione
> 
> ```
> 
> |hda1 | hda2 (nuova) | hda3 vecchia | hda4 swap |
> ...

 

Era la Possibile soluzione 1  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Credo che opterò per la soluzione più divertente, reinstallare Gentoo dallo stage1  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Tanto il backup sarebbe cosa buona e giusta comunque, perciò a sto punto meglio usarlo  :Wink: 

Speriamo di ritornare operativi quanto prima (Athlon XP 2000+, 768MB di RAM DDR333, HD Maxtor ATA133 da 120GB)  :Confused: 

Stavolta mi sa che opterò per una ext3  :Smile:  (Niente da togliere a ReiserFS, personalmente non mi ha creato problemi)

----------

## Fuzzo

Personalmente sono dell'idea che l'unica soluzione per te sia lo stage 4.

Se ti sei abituato alle prestazioni di ReiserFS, io non tornerei mai a ext3   :Smile: 

Reiser è a mio avviso anche più "solido" e "recuperabile", poi vedi tu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xoen

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Personalmente sono dell'idea che l'unica soluzione per te sia lo stage 4.

 

Mi spiace, ho deciso  :Wink: , ricomincio da stage1, vorrei provare a passare a udev puro, alsa senza oss/esd/arts, unicode, e volendo pppoe nel kernel (Spero di non fare troppi casini visto ke la mia era un'installazione stabilissima)

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti sei abituato alle prestazioni di ReiserFS, io non tornerei mai a ext3  
> 
> Reiser è a mio avviso anche più "solido" e "recuperabile", poi vedi tu 

 

Si c'avevo ripensato infatti, avevo (ri)deciso di usare ReiserFS perchè il discorso prestazioni è allettante (anche se non ho termini di paragone diciamo), inoltre ReiserFS è solido, personalmente non mi ha dato problemi (ancora  :Smile: ). L'unica cosa: sarebbe comodo poter cazzeggiare con allegramente come si vuole con le partizioni formattate ReiserFS, ma forse è meglio così...

----------

